

Things which aren't magic – JSONP - ainsej
http://ains.co/blog/things-which-arent-magic-jsonp.html

======
olliej
Sadly JSONP continues to flourish and so requires substantial work to get some
semblance of good performance for large datasets. JSC explicitly checks all
program code for the common JSONP idioms and pushes them down a completely
different execution path (that is equivalent to simply calling JSON.parse) :-/

------
malft
Now run two fetches at the same time, and watch it get the data mysteriously
mixed up 0.1% of the time.

------
knowbody
simple and clear! what's next?

